# January Red Admiral butterflies on the wing!



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Yesterday(11th of Jan.) it was wall to wall sunshine here in Kent, and very mild(temps.) so I took an early lunch break from work, and went on the lookout for a possible reptile sighting. I know its winter, but all the signs were there for an early sighting. I was hoping for either an Adder/Grass snake/Slow worm or Common lizard to be active/basking in the unusual winter sunshine. But despite me searching for well over an hour, I just couldn't find any reptiles.

What I did see though, were at least 4 Red Admiral butterflies on the wing, so the sunshine/warm temps. had at least coaxed something out of hibernation:2thumb:. Several hours later, at another location(approx. 3 miles from 1st area) I saw yet another Red Admiral too.

It would have been fantastic if I had seen a Reptile...maybe next time?!

This is the earliest butterfly sighting I've ever had, has anyone else out there seen a butterfly on the wing in 2012?

Some photos...cheers.


Red Admiral, 11th-January-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


Red Admiral, 11th-January-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


Red Admiral, 11th-January-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

In this last pic, you can see two of them...one at the top left, the other at bottom right of pic.


Red Admirals, 11th-January-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It has been amazingly mild, although last night we had a heavy frost (south of London). I've not seen any butterflies yet.

We have daffodils out that appeared between Christmas and the New Year - that is the earliest they have ever flowered, previously it has been the end of January.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

You've been lying low for a while TT man! Good pics as usual.
There's been a few sightings of Red Admirals reported these past few weeks.Check out the atropos website,flight arrivals page.
It's been an amazing winter so far.Some daffodils here flowered before Christmas,roses and Zantedeschias (lilies) still in flower now.
I've had moths in the trap which are several months out of their flight period.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Stephen P said:


> It has been amazingly mild, although last night we had a heavy frost (south of London). I've not seen any butterflies yet.
> 
> We have daffodils out that appeared between Christmas and the New Year - that is the earliest they have ever flowered, previously it has been the end of January.


We soon paid for all that mild weather though hey: victory:



Woodsman said:


> You've been lying low for a while TT man! Good pics as usual.
> There's been a few sightings of Red Admirals reported these past few weeks.Check out the atropos website,flight arrivals page.
> It's been an amazing winter so far.Some daffodils here flowered before Christmas,roses and Zantedeschias (lilies) still in flower now.
> I've had moths in the trap which are several months out of their flight period.


Yes mate, Ive been in a sort of hibernation mode myself:2thumb:, and your right, there were many Red Admiral sightings around that time.


----------

